
Show HN: Musilinks – Interactive musical artist's relationships discovery - knackfuss
http://www.musilinks.com
======
knackfuss
OP here: Hi there! I have built an interactive web app where you can choose
any artist that you love and quickly find out who's in that band (if you
choose a band) or what bands are related to an artist (if you choose a person)

You can also spawn the artist's related artists from Spotify and build a
really big web of relationships and find, for instance, bands that are in the
intersection between other bands.

Let me know what you think of it!

------
pritsky
Really cool! Very snappy and works with lots of artists, keep it up

